# how does one force an EPG update?



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

hi all,

just bought my first Tivo and spent yesterday afternoon setting it up

pretty impressed so far (having just ditched my Panny E85 recorder), and even had no problems with the machine changing over channels on NTL Samsung STB (thanks to posts on here)

will order upgrade drive/network card this week, but in the meantime, is there a way I can force the machine to update program guide - seems to want to update at 1pm 

the socket is quite far away, and I don't have the socket splitter - yes, I could buy an extension lead/splitter, but it'll only be a few days (I hope) until network card turns up

I guess it's no biggie, as I suppose 3 weeks of programs were initially downloaded, so I'll be ok until then

also, when I replace hard drive, will I lose settings/preferences or are they stored elsewhere?

thanks


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It will only take about 3-4 minutes a day to update and it is best left to its own devices.

It will not automatically update during peak telephone bill times - so will soo move to the evening and overnight.

It is usually just over 24 hours later each time.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

BigH said:


> also, when I replace hard drive, will I lose settings/preferences or are they stored elsewhere?


Yes you'll lose all settings and recordings unless you:

a) back them up - need a network card installed though first....
(e.g. tivoweb backup for settings)

a) or directly copy them over - needs both hard drives together in a pc though

Sellers of preconfigured hard drives will usually do the transfer for you for a small additional charge


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As you've only just bought the TiVo then it will only take a few minutes to set up a new drive anyway as you will have hardly any Season Passes, Wishlists or other stuff to re-enter. 

It's people like me with 100+ SPs and Wishlists (including a few Advanced Wishlists with over 50 terms in each!) and years of thumbs data that really need a data-copy option


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

BigH said:


> is there a way I can force the machine to update program guide - seems to want to update at 1pm
> 
> the socket is quite far away, and I don't have the socket splitter


Yes, you can plug in the phone line when you want to and manually make the call.

Go to: Messages & Setup -> Recorder & Phone Setup -> Phone Connection -> Make Daily Call Now

HTH


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

Richard Loxley said:


> Yes, you can plug in the phone line when you want to and manually make the call.
> 
> Go to: Messages & Setup -> Recorder & Phone Setup -> Phone Connection -> Make Daily Call Now
> 
> HTH


nice one - thanks


----------

